# Midi software with possibility of designing/ customizing buttons



## mikerodi (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello to all, 
I'm not sure I'm posting this question in the right place.
I work a lot with AKAI APC mini, but I use it more as a midi controller rather than just a simple ableton controller. The problem is that I would like to display names on buttons on a screen as there is no space on the device itself.
Is there a software that will allow you to design a set of buttons and respond to midi messages?
I hope the question is clear... any help would be appreciated.
Michael Rodi


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 16, 2022)

I am not sure if I understand your question correctly. You want to create your own midi controller surface?

Maybe check out TouchOSC and Lemur? There are a lot of threads on this available on the forum, if you do a search.






Our fellow forum member Luke Johnson is building his ultimate Cubase touch controller:


----------



## mikerodi (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi Doctoremmet,
thanks for your reply.
I'll try explain what I want more clearly. I'm not interested in the onscreen controller sending any messages. I would like it to reflect changes made by my APC mini which I'm using with Midi Bome Translator in order to control keystrokes on my MAC.
In other words, if my APC mini has 10 rows of buttons, I would like to be able to see them on a screen where I can have the possibility of designing a similar set up to the physical device with names on the buttons. If I were to press one button on the physical device, it should be displayed on the onscreen controller. Something similar to Mainstage where you can drag and drop buttons or possibly design them. I hope this is clearer. 
Thankyou.


----------



## SergeD (Apr 17, 2022)

You could have a look on this having midi input as well as output 


Macro Buttons with AKAI APCmini controller in Windows 10 environment - VB-Audio's Forums





Voicemeeter MIDI controller - Google Search


----------



## mikerodi (Apr 17, 2022)

I think it’s exactly what I was looking for! I’ll have a look. Thank you SergeD!


----------

